

Ask HN: What are some middle man businesses in the market? - Retailslave

I'm young adult and I'm looking to start a business. I'm particularly interested in businesses which let me enter the market and become a middle man. I just need some ideas for products that I can buy from whole sale suppliers and sell to others. If any of you have ideas but wish to discuss them privately please contact me.<p>Can you help me HN?
======
CyberFonic
Your business idea is somewhat "before internet". Unless you add some real
value to the supply chain, your buyers will go to your wholesale suppliers
directly.

~~~
Retailslave
I distribute it to them, they don't have time to go and buy from the whole
salers because, A. Not enough space. B. they can't buy wholesale

But what are some internet ideas that I can use? I know hacker news is more
focused on internet/programming related businesses.

~~~
CyberFonic
Read your other submissions. You seem to be really looking for something
worthwhile to do.

1\. You really need to get a handle on what you understand and like. Without
that you will get trapped in doing something because the money is there, but
your heart isn't.

2\. Retailers sell what their customers want. If you can get ahead of the
curve then that is a big win. To succeed at that you need to understand some
market segment well and have an affinity for it.

3\. The internet makes it very easy for retailers to locate products. Those
that don't will expect the representative (you) to beat a path to their door
with samples. The big chain retailers will not buy from some bit player.

4\. Anybody can buy wholesale. Those that can't have a credit worthiness
problem. Do you want to take them on?

5\. Those who don't have the space. Well are you going to be running an
inventory and then ship in smaller quantities?

6\. You did say in one of your earlier posts that you have some considerable
capital. You could always fund some excellent ideas by bing an angel investor.
That could provide better ROI than shuffling stuff around.

~~~
Retailslave
First, I'd like to say I highly appreciate your post, it was rather
informative. This is what I love about HN!

1.I've always read, and have been interested in investing in the markets,(I
read financial news daily) however, I know no one in my environment that would
have knowledge of these topics or anyone that would provide me any insight. I
know investing in some stocks won't make me much, I'm not delusional and I
know how much prices generally fluctuate. I've tried finding classes in my
college but there aren't I know. I also don't know anyone who deals with
anything related to computers, software, websites, or anything technology
related. I wish someone would let me in and show me what they do so I have an
idea of how businesses operate on the internet.

2\. Makes sense, deal in something you are interested in. but I am not
planning to sell to retailers but people who will directly use my
product(other businesses). The product that I have in mind is non-perishable,
and in demand daily, the type of competition is closest to a monopolistic
competition, probably somewhere in between perfect competition and
monopolistic, so entry and exist is not very difficult. Profit should probably
be low though, until I have "relationships" with the people I'm selling to.
The most important thing to them is price however.

I can talk more in detail if you provide an email. :)

4\. Hmm, you're right. I am unable to do any such thing.

5\. No I'm not doing any shipping. If I knew how to operate a site I would. It
would open up a lot of possibilities.

6\. Not considerable in any sense for any of you.

